# What orchestra is this?



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

__
https://soundcloud.com/ivan-sokolnikov%2Ffive-cellos-v2
 Hint: it is not Toscanini.


----------



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

Hint: this is a trick question.


----------



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

Hint: it is not the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Halion Symphonic Orchestra perhaps?


----------



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

The string sounds heard come from samples made available by Cubase (Steinberg) who used the name Halion Symphonic Orchestra to distinguish these from other string sounds provided by Steinberg. Yes the name is confusing.


----------

